# Discus' & CO2?



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm in the planning phase of my 100gal... I finally settled on an Amazonian theme, wanted to go planted & discus'... Today the guy at my LFS said CO2 would be bad for Dicsus'... What now? Is this true?

*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pretty sure Dmaaaaax is using CO2 in his 75g Am tank and he has quite a few discus.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got it on my 210 with discus.
Co2 in excess is bad for anything living in the water less the plants.

He doesnt sell Co2 stuff does he? 
What is your target Ph? There is a chart I can upload and I think dmax has it as well but not sure. It gives you Co2 ppm at each Ph point. I know with larger tanks this chart is a very good guideline to use.


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know target, just that I have a 100gal, I'd go in for what does it require for both plants and Discuses? 
I just know, I would like both... The idea of artificial plants isn't appealing...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My 210 is at 6.4Ph never fluctuating, its helped maintained at that level via Co2.

Aquarium planting tips and care

2/3rds down the page is a Co2 chart via Kh and Ph.

this is mine









you might want to try simplydiscus.com as that is where ALL my education and info on discus came from for the most part, books helped alot too.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

WhiteDevil - what is the bar running along the top of your tank? Is that a sump tank next to it? Looks like a 75...surprised it's a 210. I know pictures don't show tanks actual size well.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

The tank next to it is a 40 gallon acrylic cube tank from glasscages.com its my QT tank but using it for a grow out right now.

the bar on top is the return line, they come up out of the overflows to the T's then bar off to the diffusers. I use 4 fans and 2 accelerators for my ejector tips.

A 75 looks like a 55 next to this tank. I will get new pics since i rescaped it but havnt posted them yet. The nice part is i toss on the scuba mask and go to town in there, the fish come up and check out the googles quite often its neat.


----------

